# Shoes and Watches



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

What is a go to shoe you wear with your luxury watch? Are we choosing sneakers or dress shoes?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Does it really matter?




ExoticLifestyle said:


> What is a go to shoe you wear with your luxury watch? Are we choosing sneakers or dress shoes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shoes are a topic that have not been done before


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Shoes are a topic that have not been done before


Not true, plenty of shoe collection and shoe recommendations in threads


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

Brooks 2017 running shoe. And any other doggone shoe I want to wear. All shoes look better when you wear a VC 4500v.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

I only have a few pairs of shoes: 
allen edmond walnut derbies... i dont remember the model name
AE for brooks brohers black cap toes 
alden longwimg bluchers in kudu
whites custom retro oxfords in british tan. 

And three pairs of boots: whites, wolverine, and red wings. 

Also running sneakers that i wear only when at the gym


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> Not true, plenty of shoe collection and shoe recommendations in threads


I think yours may need to be serviced:


----------



## Expo (Aug 14, 2017)

I am a minimalist shoe guy, so I am talking about just pure black or white to blend in with that sexy watch style.


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Big fan of Meermin shoes for dress, and sperrys for casual wear.


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Have never coordinated shoes and watch. At work, I wear black cap or moc toes 90% of the time. Sneakers and dress shorts on the weekend.


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

I try to wear shoes most of the time, my watch I forget 60% of the time but never made the connection before.

something to ponder over drinks.


----------



## LukasFischer (Apr 2, 2018)

I love Oxford shoes.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Allen Edmonds at the office/city and Merrell for the outdoors.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes.



































ExoticLifestyle said:


> Are we choosing sneakers or dress shoes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Miltie (May 3, 2016)

I only have one pair of sneakers (Van's) that I use when skateboarding. I won't buy cheap shoes, and will save up for a good pair. Church's, Alden, and other quality makes pay for themselves over the years. My brother wear Rolexes and cheap, Payless shoes, and I always give him hell about it. Once, on a train in Chicago, I overheard a conversation between two women commenting on a fellow's Rolex. One lady asked the other "do you think it's real?" To which the other replied, "probably, he is wearing good shoes." Women on Chicago's North Shore are trained by their mothers to notice these things, you know.


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll wear a stainless diver with anything (Allen Edmonds to running shoes) but if I'm wearing a leather watch strap, I make sure it matches my shoes and belt, or comes close. I won't wear a black leather strap with brown or oxblood shoes, for example.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll bite

I usually try to match shoes to belt and it I can to my watch strap

This one is a bit crazy but why not
Suunto Core Crush Yellow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

Meermin Mallorca all the way!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ___steve______ (Sep 27, 2020)

Edward Green Chelsea, Dark Oak Antique, 82 Last
Kurono Tokyo Reiwa

shoes above my typical pricepoint but my local retailer has a range of their models at 50%!









edit sorry didn't realize how old last response was


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

I always smart shoes perfect for my smart watches


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Love my sneakers and my watches...sporting an Oris diver and Off-White Prestos from yesterday.


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

COVID has screwed everything up. Pre-pandemic: Carmina wholecut oxfords 910 in black calf; Rain last. Allen Edmonds Strand in walnut. These days: Merrell sneakers and Chaco sandals.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

What is the Rolex of shoes?


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

kritameth said:


> What is the Rolex of shoes?


Excellent question. I do not know the answer.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

kritameth said:


> What is the Rolex of shoes?


Probably Crockett & Jones, although I would rank C&J higher in shoes than Rolex in watches


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

AAMC said:


> Probably Crockett & Jones, although I would rank C&J higher in shoes than Rolex in watches


I can see that. And I'm inclined to agree with that sentiment, so maybe Allen Edmonds? The Park Ave might be the DJ of shoes.


----------



## Turpe (Jan 2, 2011)

kritameth said:


> What is the Rolex of shoes?


Red Wing.*

Hear me out: originally developed as tools to get the job done, now way more expensive than they used to be, and more often worn by folks that are scared to put a scratch on them.

*not a cuss, I own several pairs, and they're great boots for the intended purpose, which is _activities that are likely to scratch one's boots_.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Turpe said:


> Red Wing.*
> 
> Hear me out: originally developed as tools to get the job done, now way more expensive than they used to be, and more often worn by folks that are scared to put a scratch on them.
> 
> *not a cuss, I own several pairs, and they're great boots for the intended purpose, which is _activities that are likely to scratch one's boots_.


I can definitely see that being the Sub of shoes. Their Work line is probably more true to their roots than the Sub. As an owner of several pristine Red Wings from their Heritage line ? I can attest to its semblance of the modern Sub, more luxury than tool.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

MM300 + Off-White Air Max 90s


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

PAM797 with some Allen Edmonds Strands.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

As most of my outfits are casual...sneakers and such. Either my Seamaster PO or my most recent acquisition - Panerai Luminor - i guess are my go-to luxury watches i will wear with them.


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Never wear anything other than



John Lobb


I wish.


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

AAMC said:


> Probably Crockett & Jones, although I would rank C&J higher in shoes than Rolex in watches


I thought the same thing when reading this question.

I bought a pair of C&J Chelsea boots the same day that I bought my Omega SMP, 20 years ago?

I send them back to C&J to get them resoled when needed, last time I did, the guy in the NY store (where I sent them), was so excited and wanted to know how long I had had them etc...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Well. the go-to shoes for me would be Sneakers.
i'm a big fan of Prada. very comfortable. more so than Gucci (for my feet of course).

matching the text on the dial with the shoes was purely accidental .


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

Alden 975's are my go-to's but I rarely need them for anything nowadays. They are admittedly overkill!


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow a subject dear to my heart, Im looking for a tan calf hide watch strap to go with my tan Monk strap shoes.


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Favorite white sneakers #Gucci 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discerningtime (Aug 13, 2021)

Hublot Aerofusion with some Ferragamo loafers. The skeleton dial pairs well with the black and silver horsebit buckles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

